# screw type log splitter



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

anyone have one of those screw type log splitters of any info on em? I think I could somehow put one on the pto on my 70. any feedback, suppliers, info, would be helpful. thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry ben70b, I replied to you this morning with a big song and dance about these splitters, but didn't notice that I'd lost my internet connection before I hit send and the darn message dissolved in outer space somewhere!
Anyways, the thing that I have found out about these units is that they are dangerous, most have been recalled and they are hard to find parts for. There are still some new ones on the market that may be a lot safer but I'm really not sure about these for splitting wood. I don't think they are as efficient as a ram type splitter and slightly more awkward to use.
On the other hand, I saw a video in which a fellow had a screw type splitter head installed on his post hole digger in place of the auger, and used it to split log logs to make split rail fencing. Now that would be something Id be interested in.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Have never owned one but have been familiar with them for at least 3 decades. The one I'm most familiar with is the Stickler, http://www.thestickler.com/index.html as it is made in the PNW.

As for dangerous, *ANY* power tool can be dangerous. Think a ram style splitter isn't dangerous? Get 2 people working one and it is not had to imagine someone getting a hand/arm crushed/ severed if not careful.

The Stickler has been around since the 70's and they are still in business. Have seen videos showing a person attempting to get a shirt tangled up in the screw, wasn't able to.

Have an uncle that has a model that is a 3pt mount design. Has used it for maybe 3 decades. Spoke to him about it earlier this yr and he had nothing but good things to say about his.

There are a lot of videos on youtube showing this type of splitter in use.

No longer heat with logs but if I did and was in the marker for a splitter, one of these would certainly be at the top of the list.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well ben70b, you pay's your money and you takes your chances.


----------



## Moabman (May 2, 2010)

The liability is to high and I don't think any US companies make those cone barkbuster type log splitters any more. I think there is one in the UK that sells them called Hycrack or something similar but for regular 3 point units check these out.


----------

